# [PORTAGE]emerge cmake problem z bootstrap ?

## megalama

Witam wszystkich. Wywala mi kompilacje cmake. 

```
/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/include/g++-v4/backward/backward_warning.h:33:2: warning: #warning This file includes at least one deprecated or antiquated header which may be removed without further notice at a future date. Please use a non-deprecated interface with equivalent functionality instead. For a listing of replacement headers and interfaces, consult the file backward_warning.h. To disable this warning use -Wno-deprecated.

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.6.4/work/cmake-2.6.4/Source   -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.6.4/work/cmake-2.6.4/Bootstrap.cmk -DKWSYS_NAMESPACE=cmsys -c /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.6.4/work/cmake-2.6.4/Source/kwsys/ProcessUNIX.c -o ProcessUNIX.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.6.4/work/cmake-2.6.4/Source/kwsys/SystemTools.cxx:21:

/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.6.4/work/cmake-2.6.4/Bootstrap.cmk/cmsys/ios/sstream: In member function ‘void cmsys_ios::istringstream::clear(int)’:

/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.6.4/work/cmake-2.6.4/Bootstrap.cmk/cmsys/ios/sstream:178: error: invalid conversion from ‘int’ to ‘std::_Ios_Iostate’

/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.6.4/work/cmake-2.6.4/Bootstrap.cmk/cmsys/ios/sstream:178: error:   initializing argument 1 of ‘void std::basic_ios<_CharT, _Traits>::clear(std::_Ios_Iostate) [with _CharT = char, _Traits = std::char_traits<char>]’

gmake: *** [SystemTools.o] Error 1

gmake: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

---------------------------------------------

Error when bootstrapping CMake:

Problem while running gmake

---------------------------------------------

Log of errors: /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.6.4/work/cmake-2.6.4/Bootstrap.cmk/cmake_bootstrap.log

---------------------------------------------

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: dev-util/cmake-2.6.4 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_configure

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 3275:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m           ./bootstrap --system-libs --prefix=/usr --docdir=/share/doc/${PF} --datadir=/share/${PN} --mandir=/share/man "$qt_arg" "$par_arg" || die "./bootstrap failed";

 [31;01m*[0m  The die message:

 [31;01m*[0m   ./bootstrap failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

```

emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8-i686-AMD_Sempron-tm-_2200+-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 13 Jun 2009 05:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.7

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.4-r2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirrors.tera-byte.com/pub/gentoo ftp://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://gentoo.llarian.net/pub/gentoo http://ftp.gentoo.bg/ ftp://gentoo.mirror.web4u.cz/ ftp://ftp.klid.dk/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.linux.ee/pub/gentoo/distfiles/ ftp://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.inf.elte.hu/ ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo ftp://gentoo.tiscali.nl/pub/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.cambrium.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/ ftp://cesium.di.uminho.pt/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ds.karen.hj.se/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.yandex.ru/gentoo-distfiles/ "

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl alsa ao audiofile berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dri esd flac fortran gd gd-external gdbm gpm gtk iconv ipv6 isdnlog jack javascript kde ladca ladspa lame lzma midi mmx motif mp3 mpeg msql mudflap musepack mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre perl portaudio posix pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime raw readline reflection session slang sndfile spl ssl svg sysfs tcpd timidity truetype unicode usb webkit win32codecs wxwindows x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint i810 intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Zrobiłem cd /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.6.4/work/cmake-2.6.4 i ./bootstrap --system-libs --prefix=/usr --docdir=/share/doc/${PF} --datadir=/share/${PN} --mandir=/share/man "$qt_arg" "$par_arg" no i się skompilowało. Potem jeszcze gmake i z make install nie było problemów. Dla czego ? W jaki sposób bez fuszerki zrobić zwyczajnie emerge cmake, by działało ?

----------

## BeteNoire

Jest zgłoszony bug i wygląda na to, że jeszcze nie ma fiksu, więc śledź go sobie i czekaj na patcha.

----------

## megalama

thx. czyli dać "SOLVE"  :Wink:  ?

----------

